# Battlefield 3: Kein Key in der Packung?



## Bushnakk (29. Oktober 2011)

Moin, moin und Hallo.
Ich habe mir heute Bf 3 gekauft und gleich angefangen es zu instalieren, Origin habe ich schon und auch schon regestieren, alles top. Nur ein Problem Ich find den Code net.... Auf einen beinhalteten Instalierzettel steht nur " Handbuch auf disk enthalten und online verfügbar". Der Code steht meistens auf der rückseite des Hanbuch`s, aber das handbuch ist ja nicht gegeben.
Dann steht neben den text noch " Wähle Im Hauptmenü HANBUCH, um das digitale Hanbuch dieses spieles aufzurufen. DAs handbuch ist auch online verfügbar unter http://manuals.ea.com/manuals/de. Vielen dank für ihr verständnis." Das Problem der link - den gibts iwie nicht mal, 2. "Wähle im hauptmenü Hanbuch" wär ich schon im hauptmenü würd ich den code net brauchen..
Wär super net wenn mir da jemand aus der Patsche helfen könnte, Will endlich spielen^^
Danke im vorhinein lg Bushnakk


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2011)

Das mit dem Handbuch-Link ist wohl ein bekanntes Problem, wird sicher bald geregelt.


Aber wegen der Installation: wo hast Du es denn gekauft? Online oder im Laden auf DVD? Bei letzterem: ist da GAR nix dabei, nicht mal eine Kurzanleitung oder ein weiterer Beipackzettel oder so? Hast Du mal in der Hülle nach einem Aufkleber geschaut? Manchmal ist der auch unter der DVD, also erstmal alle DVds (falls es mehrere sind) rausnehmen und nachsehen.

Bei Onlinekauf: Hast Du es über ES/Origin oder einen Fremdanbieter gekauft?


----------



## Bushnakk (29. Oktober 2011)

Also gekauft hab ichs beim Libro also auf dvd für pc. es war dabei so ein installatoin des spieles zettel dan bonus waffe für online pack und Bf 3 back du karakland erweiterungswerbung und aufkleber sind auch keine vorhanden.


----------



## Bushnakk (29. Oktober 2011)

es sind 2 cds eins für die installation 2. cd sind nur lauter ordner mit zb data, support usw


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2011)

Dann musst Du mal zum Händler und reklamieren. Normalerweise muss da ein Code entweder auf diesem Zettel sein oder irgendwo in der Packung drin als Aufkleber oder so. Außen sichtbar, also AUF der Packung, wird nie gemacht, da man da ja nen Code einfach im Laden abschreiben könnte 


ps: es wird aber ein code verlangt, oder? Nicht, dass man da gar keinen Code, sondern nur eine Org-CD braucht ^^ Kann ich mir zwar schwer vorstellen, aber wer weiß


----------



## Bushnakk (29. Oktober 2011)

bitte um hilfe ^^


----------



## Bushnakk (29. Oktober 2011)

Naja reklamieren, auf den installationszettel steht ja "Vielen Dank, dass du unsere Anstrenungen unterstützt, die in unserern Produkten enthaltene papiermenge zu reduzieren. Also ist das so geplant ... nur wo ist das wenn steht auf der disk enthalten? oder online verfügbar?


----------



## Bushnakk (29. Oktober 2011)

und hat wer ne idee ?


----------



## Bushnakk (29. Oktober 2011)

Kann mir vielleicht wer einen link schicken der stimmt oder so ? ^^ finds iwie scheiße hab mich so auf bf3 gefreut ...


----------



## QQQ (29. Oktober 2011)

Du hast geschrieben das ein Installations Zettel dabei war, der code ist unten auf der ersten Seite, bei mir jedenfalls...


----------



## Bushnakk (29. Oktober 2011)

ja das schon aber der code ist für die erweiterung und net um überhaupt das spiel starten zu können ....


----------



## QQQ (29. Oktober 2011)

Habs heute auch installiert der code für die Erweiterung back to karkand ist der selbe wie zum aktivieren des spiels, hatte auch nur den einen und nachdem ich den eingegeben hab sagt mit origin das ich diesen code nochmal eingeben muss zugang zur erweiterung zu bekommen sobald sie verfügbar ist...


----------



## Bushnakk (29. Oktober 2011)

bei mir steht das der code falsch ist ...


----------



## Bushnakk (29. Oktober 2011)

omg nur z mit 2 verwechselt es funkt danke an alle die geholfen haben thx ^^ bye bye


----------



## shooot3r (30. Oktober 2011)

eben mal ne andere frage, will keinen neuen thread aufmachen... wo kann man battlelog auf deutsch stellen?

mfg


----------



## Eol_Ruin (30. Oktober 2011)

shooot3r schrieb:


> eben mal ne andere frage, will keinen neuen thread aufmachen... wo kann man battlelog auf deutsch stellen?
> 
> mfg


 
Das ist ein Bug - Du kannst aber mit dem Link
Battlelog / Sign in
Das Battlelog "von Hand" in Deutsch starten.


----------

